# ALTIMA 2013 Parking sensor error



## alhabshy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi

1 - after the car collision from behind the parking sensor not work
2 - shows me in the screen PARKING SENSOR ERROR
3 - after confirmation of sensor wire and his grandmother were sectioned pieces and repaired the sensor still does not work


in car menu i find sensor is OFF but i can't changed to ON hang on OFF only

What is the name of sensor fuse ?
i can't find it !
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------

